# My re-homed R58



## phollingswo (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought this beauty off @wiggy97 before Christmas, beautifully cared for and now in a new home! I'm only part way through my upgrade, with the grinder next to come. Waiting for the new Eurekas to hit BB around February time. For now having to put up with the MC2 for a while longer. Really happy with the shots this thing pulls though, and the steam power is fantastic compared to my Gaggia Classic. Also got some lovely new cups from Dor & Tan for Christmas.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice machine, I thought the new Mignon was due April?


----------



## phollingswo (Nov 29, 2013)

Jony said:


> Nice machine, I thought the new Mignon was due April?


David suggested to me February/March time when I asked just before Christmas, but that they hadn't been given a set date yet. I may go for the new Atom though. Will take a trip up to have a look when they arrive!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely setup.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice. What cup is that please?


----------



## phollingswo (Nov 29, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> Very nice. What cup is that please?


https://dorandtan.com/products/3-oz-espresso-cups-speckled


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! A fantastic machine


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

lovely machine! thinking that buying second hand may be the way to go myself. based in ireland though so it's extremely rare to see anything come online


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

The R58 is on my list. Lovely machine, enjoy!


----------



## phollingswo (Nov 29, 2013)

Update! So I bought myself a Rocket Fausto to go with my R58. Why the Fausto?

1) aesthetics.

2) great reviews from users.

3) compact size compared to others grinders in similar price range.

I think it looks great! Glad I chose black as the chrome on chrome on chrome would be a bit matchy matchy.

After running a kilo of beans that BB provided me with through it, I spent a lot of time pulling shots and dialling it in over the weekend.

So this is my first step up into the world of "real" grinders. And oh my goodness it makes SUCH a difference. It's insane. As soon as I started pulling shots the flavour clarity increased tenfold. I could now distinguish the effect of slight tweaks to the grind on flavour and everything I'd had in the past just seems - dull - in comparison.

It's also surprisingly quiet, feels very robust, and the timing functions are great. I've found it very consistent. Minimal clumping (better than expected) and with my current beans I'm getting about 18g in 8.5sec.

Looking forward to progressing with this set up and learning more about how to get the best extraction and best flavour out of the coffee I'm buying.


----------

